# I got a NEW fishy #2



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I would apreciate if u moved my thread insted of closed it. i will try to keep this thread somwhat on topic to piranha's. I moved Chunky in teh 33g with teh smaller piranha. they imieditly started swiming together. theats teh way all teh fish were in teh fish store.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Do u think teh fish will be alright?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

So your saying you put your small RBPs in with your big ones? Am I correct Chunkis?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

yes u are correct


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Take the little ones out you imbecile! There gonna get eaten sooner or later. Keep them in your 10 gal til they catch up somewhat in size THEN you can put them in with the big ones.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

i dont have a 10 gallon


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> i dont have a 10 gallon


 So how many piranhas do you have in your 33 right now?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

mmmmm!! Gna end in tears!!!!


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I moved my little one to teh 29.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Chunky is not eating, all he does is just stay in a corner.
and fights the glass.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

hahhahahahahahahaha. Maybe, just maybe because you are moving him too much causing too much stress.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

He's still probably getting use to the new surroundings. He'll come around eventually.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Seriously, combine all your 29, 33 into one big tank. If you have a pygo shoal it will need a big tank with time. Might as well do it now than later


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

how do i make 2 tanks one.
I am only 16, i dont have teh skill to do such a thing. mybe if i get a job at PET CETERA. then i can buy a 75g and then keep a huge shoal of chunkies


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

you're gonna lose that poor little one...


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

The poor little one is in the 29g now. I have a Fluval 204 or somthing like that. starts with a 20....is that a powerfull enough current for Chunky


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> Take the little ones out you imbecile! There gonna get eaten sooner or later. Keep them in your 10 gal til they catch up somewhat in size THEN you can put them in with the big ones.


 Temper temper....









Different sized reds can live together fine, as long as the size difference is not too big (3-4" max., depending on the fish's size), the fish are well-fed and have enough room.
How else is it possible that my 5 smaller reds are still alive? When I bought them in the summer of 2002, I kept them together with my solitary red that was 3,5" bigger at that time.

How big are your reds now, Chunkis?
And what are the dimensions of your two tanks?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I am not going off topic JUDAZZZ ..i have learned my lesson. no nee to moniter this thread...


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

my 33 is 3 feet long and one foot wide..i think 18 inches high. i am not sure. my 29 is about the same only a couple gallons off.

Chunky is 2 years old and kicken. and my little one is 4 months old and 4-5 inches long. I think chunky is 7-8 inches long. he seemed to have lost an inch from his waist. thats what it looked like whan i woke up this morning.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think they will be fine in a 3ft tank, for a while.
But keeping two reds is not the wisest thing to do: usually, it results in the dominant fish bullying around the other one, with injuries or even death as the outcome.

Is there any chance you can get another redbelly, of about 4-6"?
If so, I think you'll have a neat little shoal that will do fine in the 33 for a while - but eventually you'll have to get a bigger tank anyways: imo. a 3,5-4 ft long, 20" deep and 20" high tank will be perfect.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> I am not going off topic JUDAZZZ ..i have learned my lesson. no nee to moniter this thread...










hes not montoring your thread just helping u out 
thats why he is here
just like everyone else


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Is there any chance you can get another redbelly, of about 4-6"?
> If so, I think you'll have a neat little shoal that will do fine in the 33 for a while - but eventually you'll have to get a bigger tank anyways: imo. a 3,5-4 ft long, 20" deep and 20" high tank will be perfect.


 Yep, thats what I did with my 37 gallon but now they are starting to outgrow it so I have to buy a larger tank.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I know he is helping now. I just saw him viewing this thread and not saying anything.

will a 3 p's work in a 50g?


----------



## bubba_519 (Dec 13, 2003)

chunky how old are you?

Your a very odd fellow, sometimes I can't tell if your joking or not.

Oh yeah: and your names fish is "Chunky Chunky Chunky", doesn't that take a while to say? why not just "Chunky"


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Somtetimes fish change their names to get someone to buy them from a fish store becuase they dont want to be thir anymore. I dont know if chunky is the piranhas real name. mybe he just wanted to be like me....CHUNKIS.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Now lets get this back on topic. Could i use sponges for my piranha filter.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

hi chunkis, how you doing, glad to see your on topic. most filters use a type of sponge as mechanical filtration, your talking about house hold sponges though aren't you?


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> Somtetimes fish change their names to get someone to buy them from a fish store becuase they dont want to be thir anymore. I dont know if chunky is the piranhas real name. mybe he just wanted to be like me....CHUNKIS.


 ?







?


----------



## bubba_519 (Dec 13, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> Somtetimes fish change their names to get someone to buy them from a fish store becuase they dont want to be thir anymore. I dont know if chunky is the piranhas real name. mybe he just wanted to be like me....CHUNKIS.


 ok, so you mean you were at the fish shop and there was a piranha there and it was named chunky. Written on the glass.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

guys if you are unaware as of yet, chunky actually talks to fish and they talk back to him, dont ask im just going with the flow


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

NO, it told me its name was chunky


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> guys if you are unaware as of yet, chunky actually talks to fish and they talk back to him, dont ask im just going with the flow










are u serious

and chunkis go by a emporer 330 from petco.com
and u will be fine


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes Chunkis, 3 RBP's will be fine in a 50 gallon. The other 5 gallons won't make a difference.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Death in # said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > guys if you are unaware as of yet, chunky actually talks to fish and they talk back to him, dont ask im just going with the flow
> ...


----------



## bubba_519 (Dec 13, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> NO, it told me its name was chunky


 oh, ok just clarifying all of this.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

This is starting to turn into teh first thread i made. Lets begin with some pictures.
Lets see some fish tanks.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> This is starting to turn into teh first thread i made. Lets begin with some pictures.
> Lets see some fish tanks.










why do u always spell the as teh


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> This is starting to turn into teh first thread i made. Lets begin with some pictures.
> Lets see some fish tanks.


 yes it is chunkis, this thread has to have a beneficial or informative nature.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Well, its a discussion isnt it. And this frorum is called PIRANHA DISCUSSION.
I think this has many benificial stuff in it. and its helpfull to. I start a topic and we talk about it. But i am staying within the boundries. I am not spamming and i am no going off topic. This isnt lounge stuff i am talking about. Its about PIranhas. And fish tanks. So lets see some fish tanks.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> NO, it told me its name was chunky


 hmmm.....









im starting to wonder about this guy, he has posted almost a hundred wierd ass posts today...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes it has to have something beneficial or it will end up closed like the other one.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Yes it has to have something beneficial or it will end up closed like the other one.


 nothing beneficial about claiming your fish are talking to you.....


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Benificial will be when u guys post some fish tanks so i can have a goo didea of how to set mine up. And with doing that u also help others as they too get to look at other people creativness and get ideas from tehre work. Also..i am not good at setups, so any help would be...helpfull.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

chunkis dont you think if we started posting pics of fish tanks that it should be in pics and vids forum? have you got any questions or ideas in regard to piranhas?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Chunkis, start a thread in the Pics and Vids section asking to see some peoples setups. Otherwise this thread will be moved there if we start posting pics.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I had one incase teh fish tank pictures didnt go well. i forgot what it was.

oh yes. it just came to me. Chunky is turning a black coler instead of grey.
whats with that.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

any ideas?
I need some help. or this thread is going down teh drian.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


>


 i just had to the computer was playing up







LMAO

chunkis your fish should be neither black or grey, if it is darkening it means the ps are ready for breeding, unlucky i would of thought in that size tank and so quick but i dont know too much on the topic, but if it is you know where this thread is going?lol


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

RBP are sort of bluish greay arnt they. silver i mean. mine has some
black in him.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> RBP are sort of bluish greay arnt they. silver i mean. mine has some
> black in him.


 how old are you Chunkis if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

black spots? might just be the light mate


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WTF are you talking about man...

your fish talk to you?????









riiiiiight

no wonder they closed the first one...


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I am. lol. i'm not telling you. u figuer it out. U think i am insane?


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> no wonder they closed the first one...


 this one will follow shortly


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Why do u want to know how old i am..... i will tell u how old chunkis is. he is 2 years old.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

From looking at your piranhas pic yes it is a Red Belly.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

here we go again :rock:


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> Why do u want to know how old i am..... i will tell u how old chunkis is. he is 2 years old.


 I was just hoping age was an excuse for the way you act


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

ITs chunky. ok. I guess RBP can have black stuff in there color. 
this is starting to trun into a mess.

So i wonder. how long will it take beofre my piranha starts to eat?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

All my firends call me insane. but their joking.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> ITs chunky. ok. I guess RBP can have black stuff in there color.
> this is starting to trun into a mess.
> 
> So i wonder. how long will it take beofre my piranha starts to eat?


 let me get this right, we all know your P's talk to you, but now are you claiming they are getting on your comp and typing?


----------



## Acara (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

when did i say that. my pianahs arnt typin gon teh computer. 
where did u get that from?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Oh ic what what u mean. I ment that teh piranha in teh picture is chunky. what i mean by chunky is that id have a fun time poking it.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

give it a couple of days, just leave a feeder in there mate


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Leave a few feeders in there and he will eat when he gets hungry.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> Oh ic what what u mean. I ment that teh piranha in teh picture is chunky. what i mean by chunky is that id have a fun time poking it.:nod:


 try combining your posts or going back and editing, I understand if you do it occaisonally but you seem to be making a habbit of it to raise your post count


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Acara said:


>


 WTF?!?!?!


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I cant keep this thread going on any longer. I have ran out of things to talk about.

JUDAZZ....u knew this would happen.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I didnt knwo editing would raise my post count. and really. i dotn care about my post count. i'm seruise. and i my typing isnt taht good. so i have to edit lots. i dotn just talk in this thread. i go lots of places and help people.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

This thread is going down. just one more question before it does. Chunky is 2 years old. Will he grow anymore? likly or unlikly? he is 7-8 inches long.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> This thread is going down


 the point is to try to not let that happen,

as for chunkys size it really depends on what kind of Piranha he is, do you know by any chance or have a pic so we can try to ID him


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

yes he is a red bellied piranha. i think. pictures on its way.
no one close the trhead yet please. not yet


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Here he is. He is 2 years old and this is like 1 minute ago.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

look slike a p. natt you can find more info here


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

So up to 14 inches. hmmm.

i have those pictures taped to my fish tank if u guys still want to see them.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

lol chunkis lay off the crack...and learn how to spell.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

[email protected]@[email protected]!!!!!!ONE!!!~!!!!







???


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Ok last post then u can close it.


----------



## bubba_519 (Dec 13, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> Ok last post then u can close it.


 LOL!, Nice fish chunk.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

OMG! you havent done that for real have you chunk?


----------



## bubba_519 (Dec 13, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> OMG! you havent done that for real have you chunk?:rock:


 I think someone has a little too much time on there hands.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

bubba_519 said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! you havent done that for real have you chunk?:rock:
> ...


 I agree


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

yes. i did go and do that. and ran downstairs and taped those on took a picture of it and put it on here. yes. i did do that.


----------



## bubba_519 (Dec 13, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> yes. i did go and do that. and ran downstairs and taped those on took a picture of it and put it on here. yes. i did do that.


 Thank for the detailed layout of the procedure you took to do such a amazing thing. Maby it's some kind of wierd art form!?!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> yes. i did go and do that. and ran downstairs and taped those on took a picture of it and put it on here. yes. i did do that.


 why?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Someone told me to


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

You move your fish too much!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

dude what the f*ck is this dip sh*t on?


----------



## bubba_519 (Dec 13, 2003)

Kory said:


> dude what the f*ck is this dip sh*t on?


 I don't think he's on anything, I think he's just simply an "odd duck". I also have a feeling he's very very young and english may be his second language. Well thats what I have concluded from observing his poor grammar skills. And a lot of things he says don't make total sense. I don't think he's intentionally trying to act like a wierdo or anything. It's just the way he is. The only thing that puzzles me is the reason for taping pictures to his fish tank, that was kinda "nutty".


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

bubba_519 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > dude what the f*ck is this dip sh*t on?
> ...


 in my book its call some kid starving for attention.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

bubba_519 said:


> The only thing that puzzles me is the reason for taping pictures to his fish tank, that was kinda "nutty


 somebody told him to do it is what he said, so my observations leave me to believe he is either as you call "nutty" or just strait lost his mind


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

No comment!!!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I cleaned and resized the picture, startling discovery!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

look how sad the red belly looks =(


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bubba_519 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > dude what the f*ck is this dip sh*t on?
> ...


Finally a half-way decent reply.

Chunkis is just a kid (like many more on this board), so relax a little...
Weird posts are no excuse to disregard forum rules, so tone it down, y'all


----------

